# Einstieg+Frage



## TechGuru (16. April 2013)

Hallo HWbot Crew,
Ich habe mich heute bei hwbot.org registriert, und auch eigentlich alles verstanden.
Aber da ich noch ein Sockel 775 System habe, und nur eine Asus EAH 4850/ Core 2 Duo E 8400 , bekomme ich ja in der Enthusiast League fast keine Punkte, aber in der Hardware Master schon, oder haben die Punkte für einen selber keinen Einfluss durch andere Ergebnisse? Also bekommt man gleich viel Punkte, wenn man das gleiche Ergebnis hat, wenn einmal 50 und einmal 5 Leute besser waren?


----------



## True Monkey (16. April 2013)

hi 

Die menge an Punkte die man bekommt ist immer abhängig davon wieviel Ergebnisse in der kategorie vorliegen 
Also gibt es für einen ersten Platz miindestens 2 bis maximall 50 Punkte abhängig davon wieviel Ergebnisse es gibt.

Da zb beim E 8400 massig Ergebnisse vorliegen ist es so das dort ein 40ter platz mehr Punkte bringen kann wie ein erster Platz mit einem i5 3450 wo es wenig Ergebnisse gibt


----------



## Lubke (19. April 2013)

> 4850/ Core 2 Duo E 8400


dafür gibt es sehr viel und sehr starke konkurrenz, aber auch sein sehr hohes punktepotential 
am besten machste einfach schon mal n paar ergebnisse und schaust dir an, was dabei rumkommt. das hilft denke ich, dass prinzip dahinter besser nachzuvollziehen...


----------

